# Steam streamt Filme?!



## NerdFlanders (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bitte um Verzeihung wenn das schon ein alter Hut ist, immerhin ist das Feature offenbar seit Anfang des Jahres verfügbar, aber ich habe weder auf PCGH noch auf sonstigen einschlägigen Seiten je davon gelesen...

Offenbar kann man jetzt Filme via Steam streamen. Das Angebot ist noch recht überschaubar, und bietet sowohl Gratiscontent als auch PayPerView. Die meisten Videos sind rund ums Thema Gaming.

Hier ein Link um sich selber einen Überblick zu verschaffen: Steam Search

PS: AVGN the Movie ist selbst für Fans nur bedingt empfehlenswert :/


----------



## Arino (29. Mai 2015)

Ja gibts schön länger, ab und an sehe ich da was von in den Angeboten. Bisher ist aber leider nur so Indikram drinn der mich Persönlich überhaupt nicht interessiert


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juni 2015)

Ich empfehle "Kung Fury"


----------



## NerdFlanders (1. Juni 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich empfehle "Kung Fury"



Jo bester Film des Jahres gemeinsam mit Mad Max Fury Road  Jetzt muss nur noch die Radeon Fury großartig werden und wir können 2015 in 2000-fury umbenennen


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

O.o ich höre davon auch zum aller ersten mal


----------

